# Fraktionsrabatt "Gekonnter Reiter"



## Lothar Schaberg (5. August 2009)

Liebe Mitspieler,

ich habe da mal eine Frage.
in den aktuellen Patchnotes steht

"Gekonnter Reiter (Fertigkeit 300): Jetzt gelten auch Fraktionsrabatte (Ehrenfeste oder Expedition Valianz für die Allianz; Thrallmar oder Kriegshymnenoffensive für die Horde)."

Bei welchem Reitlehrer bekommt man denn diesen Rabatt?
Alle, die ich angeklickt habe (Schattenmondtal - Wildhammerfeste, Scholazarbecken - Flussnabel, Dalaran -Krasus Landeplatz) wollen 5000 Gold. Nix Rabatt. Diese Reitlehrer gehören aber auch keiner Fraktion an.
Mein Ruf bei Ehrenfeste ist "Wohlwollend", bei Expedition Valianz "Respektvoll".
Funktioniert das doch nicht? Mache ich was falsch, oder habe ich etwas übersehen?

Für einen freundlichen Rat wäre ich sehr dankbar.

*Allen die geantwortet haben, vielen Dank. Ich hatte die Reitlehrerin (Maigra Scharffeder) in der Valianzfeste total übersehen. Der andere steht in der Ehrenfeste (Hargen Bronzeflügel).

Nochmals Danke !!!*


----------



## Athenoviel (5. August 2009)

Hey, 
in der Vallianzfeste (Allianz) gibt es neben dem flugmeister einen Händler und einen Ausbilder fürs Fliegen, bei dem du Rabbat bekommst. Ich denke für Horde steht der dann in der Kriegshymnen feste.


MfG Athenoviel


----------



## Segojan (5. August 2009)

Athenoviel schrieb:


> Hey,
> in der Vallianzfeste (Allianz) gibt es neben dem flugmeister einen Händler und einen Ausbilder fürs Fliegen, bei dem du Rabbat bekommst. Ich denke für Horde steht der dann in der Kriegshymnen feste.
> 
> 
> MfG Athenoviel



So ist es. Der Lehrer in der Valianzfeste kann übrigens auch das "normale" Fliegen lehren. Nur falls man da einen besseren Ruf hat als in der Ehrenfeste.

Das dürfte für die Hordies sinngemäß (Kriegshymnenfeste) auch zutreffen...


----------



## shartas (7. August 2009)

Weis zufällig noch einer wo der npc in thrallmar sich befindet?? bin grad überall rumgeritten und hab nix gefunden


----------



## Nagostyrian (7. August 2009)

müsste eig in der nähe vom flugmeister sein
heißt Jahubo und ist ein troll mit roter brille, roter rüstung und roten dreadlocks


----------



## Shadowfax (7. August 2009)

in thrallmar steht er hinten beim stallmeister wo die wölfe in denn zäunen stehen ^^

ich weiss dumme satzstellung ^^


----------



## shartas (7. August 2009)

danke da hab ich natürlich nicht reingeschaut


----------



## Firechaos (7. August 2009)

Hey,
naja wie viel kostet denn dann das fliegen bei Respektvoll?
warscheinlich 3,5k oder?
möchte es nur mal wissen.....


----------



## Fexzz (7. August 2009)

Nein, pro Rufrang ab Freundlich(d.h Wohlwollend, Respektvoll, Ehrfürchtig) gibt es einen Rabatt von 10%. d.h Wohlwollend kostet es 4.500 Gold, bei Respektvoll 4.000 Gold und auf ehrfürchtig 3.500Gold!


----------



## Weisheit (7. August 2009)

Bei Ehrfürchtig kostet es 4000. Respektvoll wird wahrscheinlich zwischen 4500 und 4000 liegen.


----------



## Eysenbeiss (7. August 2009)

Korrekt, mein DK hat gestern 4.250 bezahlt, Vallianzfeste und man bekommt, so man es denn noch nicht kann und der Level stimmt, eh eine Ingame-Mail.

Diese bekommt man immer von dem Flugmeister, bei dessen Fraktion der Ruf höher ist, in dem Fall eben "Vorposten der Allianz", weil DK und Nordend, aber kaum Scherbe bzw. Ehrenfeste gequestet ;-)

Mein Warri, Level 60, bekam die entsprechende Mail von dem Flugmeister aus der Ehrenfeste, Grundpreis 600 G, reduziert sich dann wohl genauso um 10 Prozent je Rufstufe.


----------



## Al_xander (7. August 2009)

Lothar schrieb:


> "Gekonnter Reiter (Fertigkeit 300): Jetzt gelten auch Fraktionsrabatte (Ehrenfeste oder Expedition Valianz für die Allianz; Thrallmar oder Kriegshymnenoffensive für die Horde)."



Ohhh man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Grüße Gesellschaft,

LoL ! Du hast es doch selbst hingeschrieben!
Die Fraktionsrabatte gelten in der Ehrenfeste Expedition der Vallianz (Allianz) Thrallmar oder Kriegshymnenoffensive (Horde)

Wildhammerfeste; Sholazarbecken; Dala; da kannste keinen Rufrabatt abholen weil die Lehrer dort zu keiner Fraktiongehörten z.B. Dala die gehört dort net zum Silberbund geschweige den Kirion Tor... deswegen - 
Nur bei  Vallianz Ehrenfeste; Thrallmar Kriegshymnenoffensive.
Bei Ehrfürchtigen Ruf gibts -1kG Rabatt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Al_x


----------



## Fizzi Bubalach (7. August 2009)

Und um das mit dem Ruf-Rabatt zu klären, es gibt 5% pro Ruf-Stufe
Freundlich -> 5%
Wohlwollend -> 10%
Respektvoll -> 15%
Ehrfürchtig -> 20%

Und so kommt man, wenn man ehrfürchtig bei entsprechender Fraktion ist, auf einen Gesamtpreis von 4.000 Gold fürs schnelle Fliegen


----------



## Omaleite (7. August 2009)

1000g gespart, als wenn das keine ordenliche summe ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## markbergs94 (7. August 2009)

blizz soll mir dann mein gold geben ^^


----------



## einself!!!111 (7. August 2009)

wieviel rabatt bekommt man denn jetzt pro rufstufe?? 5%,10%?????????


----------



## Bral (7. August 2009)

Wie bereits oben geschrieben : Pro Rufrang 5% Rabatt auf die Preise für den Skill .. 


Freundlich       5% =   250 Gold Rabatt
Wohlwollend  10% =   500 Gold Rabatt
Respektvoll   15% =   750 Gold Rabatt
Ehrfürchtig    20% = 1000 Gold Rabatt

Grüße


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (11. August 2009)

wo steht nu eig der typ in der kriegshymnenfeste :S


----------

